# White Rock Dove King Piegon



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi I live In Pacifica, CA and am fostering a Piegon called Dovee who is a young (male? no eggs) White Rock Dove King Pigeon. He was rescued from a bar her in Paciifca 10/7/08 and lived in Michigan from 11/08-4/09, when the owner could no longer keep her Pigeons for health reasons. He is back with me and I am looking for a good home. He is a really friendly, sweet guy and loves people and seems unphased by my cat and dog. He has been a house bird since 10/08 and would do okay in an outdoor aviary /coup as well. I am willing to ship him to the right home. 

I have post some pictures on my profile http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=604

Thank you
Cheryl


----------



## benboy17 (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you still have the bird? I might be interested!!!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Pics look like a healthy, adult King Pigeon..... ....We like the Kings here on P.T.....


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

do you still have the bird i will be interested ihave 2 pigeon i will love it


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, Mich23

I'm a friend of Cheryl's and Dovee- the king pigeon that she has actually adopted since originally posting about him (they're VERY charming) so he's no longer available... 

But I help find homes for king pigeons that have run out of time at Bay Area shelters and we are always in need of great adopters. You can see more about what I do at my blog www.RescueReport.org and at the MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue website.

If you're interested, e-mail me [email protected] and I'll send you more info.

All best,


----------

